# Magazine binding



## MikeM9 (Mar 25, 2019)

Just purchased a brand new FS92. Found one of the 2 magazines binds in the pistol when it is full. When it has less than 4 rounds in the mag, it releases fine. Other factory mag works fine.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

When you say binds, you mean the magazine doesn't drop free from the pistol with more than 4 rounds in the magazine? If it's a new pistol w/ new magazines I'd very lightly coat the outer magazine with gun oil(rem-oil) or the like and work the magazine in and out of the pistol until it works in. If that doesn't work I'd take the slide off and load the magazine to determine where exactly the issue may be. I'm assuming below the 4 round mark. Generally I've experienced magazines not falling free when empty, but a full magazine should most assuredly drop free when released.


----------



## MikeM9 (Mar 25, 2019)

Correct, it require significant amount of force to insert it or remove it. Unless the mag is empty then it falls out like it's supposed to.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Best bet is to contact Beretta perhaps, magazine may be a little bulged/ out of spec. What round capacity magazine are we talking about? 15,17, 10? While you may or may not want to do this, on older magazines I've owned and/or when rounds rattle in new magazines a tad, I take a thick cloth or something like a rubber mouse pad, rap it around the magazine and compress the sides of the magazine a tad w/o leaving marks with a pair of large pliers where I believe the area of the magazine walls may be protruding a tad. A very little bit will do you. Beretta magazine steel is excellent and after this little fix I've never had issues again, no matter how old or new the magazine is or was. During the assault weapon ban scare I purchased some very old beat up mags for I believe around the $60.00 mark. One of them was doing what you are describing and my little fix fixed it for good. That old magazine is actually in the pistol today and has never given me any issue whatsoever from then on.


----------



## MikeM9 (Mar 25, 2019)

This is a 15 round mag. I'll try the clamp trick when I get to work today. Thanks again


----------

